# help with ugent post



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

can someone email me privatley..i have 2 very VERY URGENT GSDS HERE IN TRENTON N.J. POUND....911 CASE


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECTLY [email protected]


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll send email. I'm not good with the computer but will do what I can to help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

sent email but haven't heard back.


----------

